# Another x-flow swap



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

I just wanted to thank everyone on the forum for all the help and useful information. This is the best place to get info on VWs I have ever seen. 
Anyway, here's the motor








It's a 96 OBD2 ABA "x-flow" in my 89 Jetta. It pulls much stronger than my RV Digifant 2 motor which leaked like a sieve and burned almost as much. 
Mechanically, the swap went smoothly. The only trouble was with the belts. I don't have power steering so I had to use the VR6 water pump pulley. I left the AC lines in but the compressor is not yet hooked up. It is winter. I do plan on getting it going, though. Hopefully with the help of a few of you kind folks.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

WIRING:








This is my wiring harness. Notice the mk2 boots. It is also not CE2.








This is everything I didn't need on the factory x-flow harness.
One of my pet peeves is wires that lead to nowhere connecting nothing. That's why I decided to take everything out that I didn't need. Shortly after I started cutting into the factory harnesses, I realized that I would have paid alot of $$$ for this thing. It did come out nice though. I completely unwrapped the x-flow harness and surgically removed all the lights, alarms, cooling fan... Well, let's just say it took more than a few hours and alot of time with BOTH Bentleys. 
Eric 


_Modified by mk2.slow at 12:27 AM 11-14-2003_


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

Here's what you need to keep on the factory harness:








Mass Airflow Sensor (MAF)








Oxygen sensors








Alternator (Field?)








J28








Wiper Motor- I kept the one still attached to the mk2 harness.








All the mk2 fusebox plugs. The red wire is for the ECU and goes to constant power.








The evap canister purge valve- I don't know if you need this but I kept it.

I hope this helps someone. I know it would have helped me out a little when I was trying to figure out those plugs.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

Here's a pic of how I hooked up the tach.








You just pop off the cover and press a small connector onto it. You have to spread it out a bit because the lug on the coil is kinda thick. I slid a boot from an alligator clip over the connector to seal it up. 
I'm thinking of putting some liquid electrical tape on it to really seal it up good. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

Here's the flipped throttle body and the relocated throttle cable.








The cable is not perfectly straight, but it operates the throttle body very smoothly. I couldn't make it straight because the cable was too short.
That big square thing on the top (was bottom) of the TB now hits the hood a little under hard acceleration. I filed it down some but it still lightly rubs. I'm going to just cut the whole thing off this weekend. I wish I had done this before I put the new gasket on it. Anyone know what that thing is for?


_Modified by mk2.slow at 1:06 AM 11-13-2003_


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

MISTAKES:
I am not a professional mechanic. I'm used to working on American trucks, namely, International Scouts. This 89 Jetta is the newest car I have ever owned. When I got the 96 x-flow engine, it looked like rocket science. I was like







. With that said, here's what I screwed up.
1. After I plugged the harness in and went to fire it up, it would spin but not fire. I figured it was the fuel pump not turning on because I couldn't hear it. After jumping the relay to manually activate the pump and poking around and prodding everything I was stumped.








I decided to check if I was actually getting fuel from the lines. When I disconnected what I originally thought was the return line I got a nice spray of gas. Good thing I wasn't smoking. Turns out I had plumbed it backwards. The BLUE line it the return and the BLACK is the supply. The blue arrow on the x-flow hose should have given me a clue but I thought that that was just too easy. I switched the hoses and it fired right up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. The other mistake I made was MAJOR. Let me just say that I am an IDIOT. 
I was on the Capitol Beltway doing about 90 when I discovered my mistake. This was about 120 miles AFTER I had already completed (they're never actually done) the swap. So I was getting it in traffic when I hear a loud noise from under the hood and my alt light goes on. I pull over real quick because I think I've slipped my belt. When I look under the hood, I see no belt but also missing is my crankshaft pulley! Yea, I screwed the pooch on that one.
Here's what I did wrong. Since I don't have power steering, I put the vr6 water pump pulley on and run one serpentine belt. I decided to take the v-belt pulley off the crankshaft since it wasn't needed anymore. Four bolts hold it on. Upon inspection I decided that that was all they held on. I was wrong and I found out the hard way. I swear it looks like that pulley is held on by that center bolt! Well it's not. The moral of the story is: if you take off the v-belt pulley, remember to put the bolts back on the car. It's hard to believe it actually stayed on for 120 miles. I wish it had fallen off as soon as I started the thing though.
Amazingly, that's all that I know that I screwed up (so far, knock on wood). The thing runs awesome and was really not that hard to do. I did it in 2 weeks and a day in my gravel driveway on nights and weekends. 
Sorry about the long ramble. Sometimes I just can't shut up.
Eric


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

let me be the first to chime in and say that your write up was great may help me if I decide to do the 2.0 swap







can I see some pics of your ride


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

nice job. I like the OBD2 injection...its smooooth....


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (VwCrazykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwCrazykid* »_let me be the first to chime in and say that your write up was great may help me if I decide to do the 2.0 swap







can I see some pics of your ride 

By request:








She needs a little paint and body work. To tell you the truth, I really didn't put much work into it because it had a dying motor. Since this is no longer the case, I'm gonna do some paint and body work and slap a suspension on it. I'm not going to go crazy with it because it's my daily driver. I did the swap mainly for reliability.
Eric


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_nice job. I like the OBD2 injection...its smooooth....

Are you referring to the intake manifold? Because I can't say the idle is very smoooth.








The only reason that the intake is polished is because when I got the motor, the manifold was painted bright yellow with what looked like caliper/drum paint. The more I sanded on it, the shinier it got. Days later it looked like it does now. Would I do it again? Probably not. The first time it got wet, it got spots all over it. Did you know that aluminum is so soft that paper towels will scratch it?
Anyways, it does add a little bling bling to the dog house.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

Damn, I have to say that is cool. Maintained your non-CE2 wiring? That is cool, especially on a OBDII swap. Couple of questions though: DId you hook up a check engine light? Did that big white connector with data from the engine just plug in ok to your fuse block?


----------



## VDUBLUVENTO (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (A2RicedGTI)*

Great write up im sure this will help allot of people out


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_
Are you referring to the intake manifold? Because I can't say the idle is very smoooth.










nah, nice mani but I am talking about your injection...M5.9...my OBD2 idles smooth as can be....yours is lumpy???


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (A2RicedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2RicedGTI* »_Damn, I have to say that is cool. Maintained your non-CE2 wiring? That is cool, especially on a OBDII swap. Couple of questions though: DId you hook up a check engine light? Did that big white connector with data from the engine just plug in ok to your fuse block?

I didn't hook up the MIL or the data connector (the one that hooks to the VAG COM). These were not present in my car so I left them out. None of the plugs for the fuse box on the x-flow harness worked with my fuse box. 
I am planning on getting a data connector so I can use VAG COM. Anyone know where I can score one of these?
Eric


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

So you just cut that white connector off and spliced it in to the fusebox then?


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (A2RicedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2RicedGTI* »_So you just cut that white connector off and spliced it in to the fusebox then?

There were actually two white connectors that I cut off and spliced to the fusebox connectors that were on the digi harness. If you look at the picture of my harness, you will see one big connector. This is non-CE2. Most of the x-flow stuff had to be spliced into that. Its just things like the tach, oil pressure switches, and temp sending unit. Most of the power and grounds were on their own seperate plugs. 
Alot of the x-flow harness is just connecting the big round plug (J28) with the ECU. 
Eric


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_
I am planning on getting a data connector so I can use VAG COM. Anyone know where I can score one of these?


From the jyd. The VAG-COM signal wire is the grey/white with a single brown plug. I got a connector and spliced in power, ground, and the signal wire. The connector is tucked up by my fusebox.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (PAGTI91)*

YET ANOTHER MISTAKE
I figured out the problem with my idle. Turns out, with all the trimming down of the x-flow harness, I somehow lost power to the MAF and the EVAP purge valve. OOPS








I misread the wiring diagram. It never actually shows these things hooked up with a line to the fuse panel. I must have trimmed it out when I cut the LDP and the Secondary Air Injection pump. It just has a junction labeled with a footnote in a circle. 
As another note, check all connections with a multimeter. I found a few mistakes with wire colors and pin out numbers in the Bentley

_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
From the jyd. The VAG-COM signal wire is the grey/white with a single brown plug. I got a connector and spliced in power, ground, and the signal wire. The connector is tucked up by my fusebox.

Thanks man,
I was kind of wondering if I could just have a brand new one sent to my house. A junkyard run for just a connector is sort of a waste of time for me. Then again, maybe I can look for a grille with the round headlights while I'm there.








Eric


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

props to you


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

werd. I wired a 99 OBD2 from a cabrio to a 64 bug! Mike Borelli is the owner. We have it cranking sparking etc, but it needs a diff. fuel pump. I pulled codes for it and its clean. It runs off two fuses in the CE2 fusebox 
The interior is not done (no guages)...we watch values via VAG-COM


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

UPDATE:
I discovered that the Throttle cable mount that I put on the top of the intake hit the hood a bit. It actually left a small ding. The thing looked like it had plenty of clearance when I closed the hood with the radiator & grille out. It must move under torque. I ground it down almost to the grommet. Hopefully it won't hit anymore. 
I may get new oem or poly motor mounts, just to make sure that the motor doesn't move around so much.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

I just figured I'd share this since I went to the trouble of doing it for myself. 








Or you can get the excel file here : 
http://mysite.verizon.net/e.se...S.xls 

Eric


_Modified by mk2.slow at 11:18 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

No 4th injector?

Did you leave the air pump stuff in place, or did you remove it?


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (A2RicedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2RicedGTI* »_No 4th injector?


look again..up top.
Good work! This is a nice thing to have....it would be over the top with signal values for each sensor/wire...maybe I should do that...


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (A2RicedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2RicedGTI* »_Did you leave the air pump stuff in place, or did you remove it?

No air pump. I guess it connects to the air box and I don't have one. I did leave the shut off valve on top of the exhaust manifold, though. I just didn't hook anything up to it. With no vacuum, the valve stays shut.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
Good work! This is a nice thing to have....it would be over the top with signal values for each sensor/wire...maybe I should do that...

Dude, if you compile a list of the signal values, I'll gladly add them to the chart.
Eric


----------



## H2o (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

dude thats an AWSOME write up!!! im gona book mark this hope the pix stay up for a long time!
makes me want to do an X-flow swap


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_
Dude, if you compile a list of the signal values, I'll gladly add them to the chart.
Eric

What a great thread!!!
Mk2.slow what great info on the ecu pins. I know what you went thru with the "deuling" bentely's, I did the exact same thing with my 88 Golf. I swapped in a 96 OBDII 2.oL and made my own wiring harness from the original digifant 2 and the motronics harnesses. If that doesn't make your head hurt nothing ever will







.
That's one BIG ASSED pile of wire for sure.
My xflow was from an early 96 golf, which in the bentely has some differences from the later OBDII models. What exactly they are I'm not sure.
I got everything to work and passed CA smog with it. That was sure a trip, but that's a story for another time.
I've got the "mil" wired in and have the "Vag-Com" software and serial connector installed on my laptop so that I can get the "codes" and look at the data transfer while the car is running. That's another thing that can give you "information overload".
I tried to get some help on the vag-com user's group on yahoo, but if you don't have a 2000 or later and a question about boost control or something. Not much help to be found there







.
If you guys are thinking about compiling vag-com data on the "measuring block" info I'd be willing to lend a hand. I haven't messed with it for awhile just because I lack someone to act as a "sounding board" to collaborate with on the collected values.
I have one lagging problem I'm sure could be solved if I knew what the data in each measuring block represented.
Let me know if your interested and maybe we can help each other out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Rick
PS; I see from the pics above that you still have vw's crankcase ventelation lightmare installed.
Do yourself a favor and rip that pos out of there and make up something that works without pumping massive amounts of oil into to your TB and MAF.


_Modified by R at 9:15 AM 11-28-2003_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (R)*

techtonics makes a rad block-off plate for $65.....here's a pick of my club-mates Tim's car...


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

UPDATE: After 2000 miles, I finally got the vss worked out. Here it goes. 
You need the speed sensor off a guage cluster w/ MFA. It's got 3 contacts.
















I soldered a wire to the middle contact (Hall Sender) and notched the cover out so it closes.
















The piece of ribbon wiring was on the back of the cluster but not hooked up to anything. I just plugged it in and connected the hall sender wire to the blue/white wire at T68/65 of the ecu.
The speed limiter used to cut in around 5500 rpm if they stayed up there long enough. Under fast acceleration I could shift at 6000 rpm with no problems. Now I can hold it at 6000 rpm for as long as I want.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

nice pics man...thats the way to loose the VSS CEL. I have an OBD2 so the speed limiter doesn't hit but I am thinking about hooking up the air pump and doing this to get an OBD2 Mk2 with no CELs (till the turbo goes on







).


----------



## MomsGolf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (PAGTI91)*

mmm xflow


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Another x-flow swap (mk2.slow)*

I made a web page of this swap. Check it out:
http://mysite.verizon.net/e.sese/x-flow_swap.html


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

big thanks now i am more confident in doing this swap now.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*

Wow, props on figuring out the wiring. I'm currently installing a '98 ODBII Turbo ABA into an '85 GTI. I've stripped all the CIS-related wiring from the mk2 (non CE2) harness, and tomorrow I'm going to start stripping stuff from the ABA harness. 
What exactly do I need to remove from the ABA harness? Which T10 connector should I be using on the ABA stuff? Obviously theres a few things I need to keep on the mk2 harness....right?
I'll post better pics of the stage I'm at tomorrow.
hit me up on msn if you want, ian(at)iwc-solutions.com


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

Great job...now clean up that engine...werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

bumppppppp


----------



## dirtbaggg (Jul 6, 2011)

dammmm i need to see the pics is their another thread like this that is ce1 thanks


----------

